# New Sneakers



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Got me some new sneakers for the gade aka Mud Slinger. Also have Muzzy dual and a Digituner with some Vforcejohn love coming.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

NICE


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

That thing looks sweet.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Awesome man...sweet machine.


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

That is just sick!


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

Nice ride! Where abouts in ME are ya?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Lookin good

"Killing Time Using Tapatalk 2"


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

looks good


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

eagleeye76 said:


> Nice ride! Where abouts in ME are ya?


I live in Skowhegan. Were are you at?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

dookie said:


> I live in Skowhegan. Were are you at?


More like sNowheVan. :bigok:


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

dookie said:


> I live in Skowhegan. Were are you at?


About 2 hours south in Mechanic falls


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> More like sNowheVan. :bigok:


It is for sure now. We got about 10" to 12" yesterday


----------

